
Evolution of Application Data Caching: From RAM to SSD - chmaynard
https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/evolution-of-application-data-caching-from-ram-to-ssd-a33d6fa7a690
======
squirrelicus
The i2/i3 series devices are the reason I became an AWS partisan. Azure still
has nothing comparable and while GCP seems to have caught up with an NVMe
offering, they seem to be in indefinite catch up mode.

